# Driving to Apartment Complexes takes way too much time



## flash100 (Dec 7, 2019)

I was making making a delivery to a large apartment complex and spent just as much time driving around trying to find the correct building number, then a place to park...I'm pretty sure it took me longer in the complex than it did to arrive at the entrance. Wish there was an easier and less time consuming way to get and out without having to decline.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

There is, its called sensible, non-entitled Pax actually typing their unit number in the app when they request their ride.

Welcome to the forum. :smiles:

Prepare for the other favorite of cancel fee collecting Ants is the classic; "*No Gate Code Given*." ( said with echo effects. &#128227


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Apartment complexes are annoying. But it's usually pretty straight forward. In four years I've had two or three where I just couldn't find the building or apartment. I just cancel and take my fee. But yeah... it's annoying.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Drive to the pin and sit. If they contact you that's a different story. If not take the money and run with after 5 minutes. As for delivery driver for food orders, maybe try messaging them when you get the order for an exact location. Building number or something that will tell you exactly where you need to go before you even go to the place. If they don't respond then drive to the pin or wherever it is that they got on the address and sit there and wait. You can only do so much with these people.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

easy drive to ping start looking for the address .
if there are building # and the app has zero notes just call pax. if pax does not answer the phone search spend 3 minutes looking.
if you can find in that time click trouble in the app contact customer support wait the time they say to get free food and paid for the trip. its a win win they best answer there phones to help you.
at night some of these low class apartments here i demand a pax comes outside and stays on the phone with me when i am driving through the apartments or there food will be dropped off at the leasing office .


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> if there are building # and the app has zero notes just call pax


I NEVER call the pax unless it's a 45 minute ride. When I arrive at any pickup I park at the address/pin, whichever I think is more accurate. I wait 2 minutes. At that point I send a TEXT to the pax... "Your uber is here." That's it. They either contact me, come out before 5 minutes, or get canceled. This routine makes pickups really easy.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I NEVER call the pax unless it's a 45 minute ride. When I arrive at any pickup I park at the address/pin, whichever I think is more accurate. I wait 2 minutes. At that point I send a TEXT to the pax... "Your uber is here." That's it. They either contact me, come out before 5 minutes, or get canceled. This routine makes pickups really easy.


sorry diner not pax . this was about food delivery


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

flash100 said:


> I was making making a delivery to a large apartment complex and spent just as much time driving around trying to find the correct building number, then a place to park...I'm pretty sure it took me longer in the complex than it did to arrive at the entrance. Wish there was an easier and less time consuming way to get and out without having to decline.


That's exactly why I cancelled al ln apartment rides when I drove. Ungrateful rand rude riders, often mothers with multiple children and one booster seat... AND speed bumps.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

flash100 said:


> I was making making a delivery to a large apartment complex and spent just as much time driving around trying to find the correct building number, then a place to park...I'm pretty sure it took me longer in the complex than it did to arrive at the entrance. Wish there was an easier and less time consuming way to get and out without having to decline.


Some apartments are HORRIBLE !

IN EMERGENCIES
THEY WILL SURELY DIE BEFORE 911 ARRIVES !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You will learn the places from experience. The GPS is totally useless in most complexes.

If they aren’t bright enough to give a building and apartment # quickly call them, don’t waste your time.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Call and ask for direction.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If you work in a regular area, getting to know the nearby complexes comes with time. 

Once you get to know them, customers will be shocked at how fast you are!!!


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Look at the apartment map at the gate of most complexes.

If no map and no building number given, call the customer.

Don't make it harder than it needs to be. Many apartments are easy to learn and you will be back.

Also, with delivery, focus on your money per mile. Don't get too frustrated about occasional long pick ups or hang ups at delivery.

Remember, you're making $1.25 a mile with delivery and .70 a mile with rideshare.


----------

